# SolenTTeers Pompey cruise Wed 13th September



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

After the success of the last cruise to the West of the region, I thought it only fair to have one a bit further east. This will probably be the last one with the slightest chance of natural evening light so lets make it a cruise to top off the year.
I thought we could aim to meet TGIs at Fareham for approx 7p.m. then a cruise around Portsmouth, taking in the Burger bar on Portsdown hill and Southsea sea front (more chips again  ).
Perhaps someone who knows the area a little better than me can put some thought to the route.
Whos in then???

Jog
TTotal
MighTy Tee
Diblet
Jay Gemson
Wilbur TBC
Mlarner
Billp
robokn
Simon H
Jibberingloon


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Count me in.

As I am on holiday from tonight for 8 days, I won't be able to put a route together. Over to you John.....

Crazy Golf at Hayling Island anyone


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> Count me in.
> 
> As I am on holiday from tonight for 8 days, I won't be able to put a route together. Over to you John.....
> 
> Crazy Golf at Hayling Island anyone


I remembered you we on Hols (again) hence the later date


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Where was this hiding ???

Southampton Boat Show 15th to 24th Sept <---Free advert !

So 13th should be ok will check with Helen first and return, thanks.

Dont know the area maybe Dave Dibbly Dribbles with the Purple TTC does ? Think he's from the Portsmuff area...

Cheers all and nice hols Richard and Julie x


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Where was this hiding ???
> 
> Southampton Boat Show 15th to 24th Sept <---Free advert !
> 
> ...


I might come and see you if i can get hold of some tickets


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

PM me an address mate, how many?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OK then Helen and me on for this, who else and who knows the area???


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

I can smell Ticket's for boat show , um..

not sure on Routes realy.. just watch the fun fair end with the chav's

am away caming for a few days ... "aircooled" vanfest time ...


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

dibblet said:


> I can smell Ticket's for boat show , um..
> 
> not sure on Routes realy.. just watch the fun fair end with the chav's
> 
> am away caming for a few days ... "aircooled" vanfest time ...


Hi Dave,

Does your message mean you can make it?


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

I'm double booked that night, so it will be an "on the day" decision. Sorry I can't be more definite than that.


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Count me in guys, I miss the local meets 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nice one fella! 8)


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Count us in. Should manage M27 Jn9 by 19:00.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

mlarner said:


> Count us in. Should manage M27 Jn9 by 19:00.


We can wait for you a while anyway.


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

Will try to make it though can't guarantee as I have a meeting that is unlikely to finish before 6.30. If someone can give times for other rendezvous points I will try!!!! to catch up
Cheers
Billp


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

i am up for this as long as the car is out of the body shop


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

BillP said:


> Will try to make it though can't guarantee as I have a meeting that is unlikely to finish before 6.30. If someone can give times for other rendezvous points I will try!!!! to catch up
> Cheers
> Billp


We should have a rough route worked out before the day and i think you have my mobile number.


----------



## Jibberingloon (Dec 1, 2005)

Can I come.......  

Looks like i will not have the 19" on anymore..... decide to sell them and get something different :wink:

Maybe we should all stop in the BP station in Portsmouth and fill up with some of the new BP102 Octane.... Â£2+ a litre.

Put some in my friend 311bhp WRX PPP and my god did it fly.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Be good to meet you at last mark.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Really didnt like those wheels anyway :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Jibberingloon said:


> Can I come.......
> 
> Looks like i will not have the 19" on anymore..... decide to sell them and get something different :wink:


Have you got new wheels as well :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Richard,
Thanks for the message before you went on leave. if you get chance, can you please put a route together for Wednesday.
Cheers mate


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jog said:


> Richard,
> Thanks for the message before you went on leave. if you get chance, can you please put a route together for Wednesday.
> Cheers mate


How did I know.... :roll:

Suggested route:

Out of TGI's and a short drive to TTotal's for nosh up


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Right I have a route in mind, hopefully light & weather permitting with at least one good photo-stop. Ending up at a Fish & Chips place for a bite to eat.

BillP - I will PM you with details so you can catch up if necessary.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Right, Helen cant do the meet until Fish and Chips, so will meet us all there.

Where do we start and what time?

J


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

Needless to say, at the last minute, I'm now not going to be able to make it... again.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Nice one Steve


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Grr, I can't make it now either 

Really sorry everyone.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

We shall miss you all ........ you're gonna miss a great evening AGAIN


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

So those who are still going, 7pm at the TGI place (Fast food restaurant) just off the M27 junct 9 , its on the A27 off the 1st roundabout.


----------



## Jibberingloon (Dec 1, 2005)

BALLS!!!

Again I have got my days mixed up again! I thought it was tomorrow!

Ive got plans tonight..... trying to get out of them as i type......

Will try and catch you all up later in the evening if I can get away.

Where will you be?

Or can I have someones number please

Cheers

Mark


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mark u txxxxxer !

Mine is 07836 230 35NINE ( read 9)

:roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Mark u txxxxxer !
> 
> :roll:


Agreed - if you let me have your email address I will email the proposed route to you.


----------



## Jibberingloon (Dec 1, 2005)

see you at TGI's at 7pm


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

sorry cant make it car still in the body shop i will not buy cheap paint again


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

So, thats 3 or 4 of us then...

Very weak effort, I must say its at times like this when I think the organisers think "why bother"

If those who dont want to or cant come then please say so at the beginning :?

<note to self> expect fewer entries now the nights are much longer.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I would have loved to have been there which would have mean't i would have had my car back after 8 weeks of remedial work after cheap paint ruined the car and new kit!!!


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Apologies to everyone for not being able to make it. I'd even rallied up Terri_TT to join me so I wasn't just letting you guys down.

I put my name down because I really wanted to join you all. It's a fair trek for me but well worth it. I had a major dilemma though - have owned my house since April and have only one thing stopping me from moving in now that it's completely decorated, new carpets. Was the carpet fitter who I was meeting last night - so move into my house sooner or go see my TT buddies  Apologies to you all, but if you'd been waiting this long for your independance I'm sure you'd have made the same choice. Going to do my upmost to attend NaughTTy's meet next week so I might see some of you there.

Did you all meet in the end though or not?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Seven cars on a wet dark evening is not to bad. The route was fun, and at some stages a bit different so thanks Richard.

It was a shame that more did'nt come along. That said, thanks to those that did and I hope to see you all at the next one.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jog said:


> ..... The route was fun, and at some stages a bit different so thanks Richard.


Thanks Mark. Not sure what you mean about being different???? I hadnt planned on the roadworks detour or being so dark so early.

If you are happy I will run a similar route say May/June next year when we have more light.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > ..... The route was fun, and at some stages a bit different so thanks Richard.
> ...


When you see a sign that says "Road liable to flooding at high tide" I start to get worried. Especially when the road is covered with gravel and you are not sure how deep the puddles are going to be. At one stage I was worried that having minimal ground clearance, I would be left stranded on one of the hump backed bridges. 

That said, it would be great on a summers evening. Thanks again.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jog said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > jog said:
> ...


I knew high water was about 5pm / 5am so plenty of time to get through even if you grounded. I have drivien the road many times (mainly in a Range Rover :wink: ) including in the TT so knew it was a good road but needs to be taken slowly.

Maybe you should consider raising your suspension.... :roll:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

> Maybe you should consider raising your suspension.... :roll:


*NEVER* :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jog said:


> > Maybe you should consider raising your suspension.... :roll:
> 
> 
> *NEVER* :wink:


In which case, next time bring the ToeRag


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Fabulous view(s) while it was still light ~ pity the TT's headlights couldn't cope with the darkness at the later halts. Plenty of rain on the way home certainly washed all the "seawater" of the underside! Thanks Richard.


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Purple is best, is that Merlin or Byzanz 8)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Are we having a meet this month at all i should be able to make this one as the car is now virtually finished as you may have seen


----------

